# This is just cool!



## KenpoTex (Oct 11, 2006)

a full-auto .22LR upper for an AR-15...I want one 

Here's the Link...be sure to watch the video.
http://www.tacticalinc.com/am15-upper-receiverbr-am180-drums-m16ar15-p-420.html


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like a lotta fun!

Lil pricey for the semi-auto upper I think though.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah it's pricey, but what the hell.  If I had the money just laying around, I'd get one.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 11, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> yeah it's pricey, but what the hell.  If I had the money just laying around, I'd get one.


Definitely!

I have a 1911 .22 conversion that is just a blast.

Jeff


----------



## dubljay (Oct 11, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Definitely!
> 
> I have a 1911 .22 conversion that is just a blast.
> 
> Jeff




Sounds like a Colt Ace.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 11, 2006)

dubljay said:


> Sounds like a Colt Ace.


Nope, it's just one of the drop in kits from Kimber.  Nice and easy to switch back and forth.


----------



## dubljay (Oct 11, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Nope, it's just one of the drop in kits from Kimber.  Nice and easy to switch back and forth.




Ah.  Pretty cool.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 11, 2006)

If you have a 1911, I can't recommend getting one enough.

I also think there are companies that make them for Glocks and other pistols as well.

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 11, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I also think there are companies that make them for Glocks and other pistols as well.
> 
> Jeff


 
Two companies make these for Glocks: 

Cienar:  http://22lrconversions.com/

Advantage Arms: http://www.advantagearms.com/  (also for 1911)

I have not had the pleasure of trying a Cienar system, but did get to blast away with the Advantage Arms unit.  It slid on top of my Glock 17 easily, and I had it "installed" in a matter of seconds.

The unit that I had made the Glock look different from the original factory pistol, and was listed as the "target model."  

They do sell a "law enforcement model" that makes the gun resemble the original factory pistol.  

All in all?  A fun plinker.  It's great for trigger control practice, and plenty accurate.  However, I simply ended up selling mine, since I figured that the $$$ spent was better put towards getting an entirely new .22 LR pistol.  

I wound up buying a Ruger 22/45.  That's a story for later...


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 11, 2006)

Marvel makes some of THE best 22 conversion kits for the 1911.
http://www.marvelprod.com/beauty.htm


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 12, 2006)

Back to the original topic of automatic weapons...

Y'all do know, that you're perfectly allowed to own a hand cranked gatling gun, no Class III permit required?  In fact, anyone who can own a firearm, can own one.

http://www.bwefirearms.com/gatlingfaq.html

 The ultimate rabbit gun...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 12, 2006)

A buddy of mine rigged up a dual mount Ruger 10/22 with a hand crank.  Silly, but a really fun way to waste a lot of cheap ammo.

Jeff


----------

